# This Is Where I live!



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's my HT/Listening Room/Bedroom/where i fall down when I'm really drunk.

I have a Denon AVR-3803 reciever, Denon DVD-1920 dvd player, Sony 400 disc cd changer,a Yamaha HTR-5290 that I use to power my upper center, and a cheap as all get out Samtron 27". The plan is to hang a 92" screen in front of the tv and centers for movies, and set it off to the side when I'm using the tv.

My speakers are all Definitive, with a Klipsch RSW10 for the low end. 
I've got the old Pro Tower 400's in the front (I bought those when I was 14 years old), Pro Center C2 and ProCenter 100 for my centers, the side surrounds are BP2x's and the rear surrounds are ProMonitor 100's

















































And since I already copied it, here's my bike!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Not bad, but I'd move the foam up at your ceiling down to your first reflection points.

How's the dual center channel approach. Does it help to localize the vocals at the screen?


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice setup! I've been a long time fan of Definitive Technology, they sound just 'fun' IMO. Also a Denon fan as well as a stadium seating fanatic. What do you call that furniture in the second row? Long flat... looks pretty soft... I bet you could fall asleep pretty quick there lol! Looks like you have the bug. I was curious about the helmet but your last pic confirmed it... jealous of your bike.....:bigsmile:


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the comments.

I like the dual centers. It not only helps with centering the vocals, but since I'm able to use lower volume on both speakers, they sound much more natural and less strained. The down side is that I have to have two recievers, or a separate amp, but I'd say if you have an extra center sitting around, hook it up, don't sell it, especially if you've got a projector, the benefits grow with screen size.

As for the foam, its current location has a lot to do with aesthetics, but soon, I hope to have a more appropriate room treatment.

thxgoon: I'm jealous of a lot of people's bikes. I love mine though. My favorite bike for all around usefullness. And the long black thing, thats my attempt at theater seating, but people always end up making out and I'm sitting in my chair by my self thinking its sort of crowded...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would have given anything for a pad like that back in the day. Plus a massive DVD and CD collection, a impressive vacuum cleaner and a very nice bike. More could you ask for? :T


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Nah, the vacuum's a pile, but thanks anyway!:bigsmile:.

I will say that I'm pretty lucky the folks haven't given mr the ole heave ho. I'm twenty now, and I still have no actual plans for collage. I know I want/need to go, but I'm bad at making desisions like that. So for now I'm sicking around. 

I may never get women, but at least my bike and my truck get to stay dry and my home theater can be in a reletively decent setup. (Still working on major accoustical issues, hopefully with help from fine folks on this very site)

While I'm showing off my soon faded success and short lived good lifestyle, heres my Tahoe which gets to stay dry as a result of my unwillingness to move out into the big scary world. Its got an alright system with Diamond speakers and amps, and JL subs. A custom fiberglass box is in progress.









Not a home theater, but neither is my bike. Thats the last massively unrelated picture, I promise.


Oh! Before I forget. I want to add a really good reason (or rather add to one0 for the dual centers. It has a tendency to not only center the image on the screen, but create a more level plane of sound across the front plane. It really makes effects panning across the stage soung more realistic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey, at least you're older than I am. :jiggy:

Cool setup :T

Vroom Vroom :drive:


----------



## Rusty_man (Nov 25, 2007)

Very nice. Good job there. :clap:


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks, guys!

Welcome to the 'Shack, Rusty!


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

yourgrandma said:


> I may never get women...


You need to learn and appreciate the WAF to get women to love your HT and other stuff. Otherwise you'll just have all the guys heading over to your place to escape theirs.

lol Sonny...impressive vacuum cleaner


----------

